# Psychiatrist?



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> Dr.s are diagnosticians, they were trained to diagnose. If you go to one, don't feel judgmental feelings about them attempting to diagnose and analyze your behaviors attempting to find known diagnoseable patterns.


It's not something I can control, if feeling exists, then only ignorance of it can mask it. Also why I shouldn't have those?




chad86tsi said:


> It is their job to find a box that you fit in so you can be quantified.


Oh, why this part? You see there are ninjas who can't climb on fences, there are computer repair men who can't diagnose RAM failure, there are artists, who many dislike, there are many car repair shops that can't repair some issues. I hope you see pattern here. It's very human to not be a perfect at what you do. Hell some people who have university degrees are still dumb AF that's why seeing persons in their raw or direct form is much better. 




chad86tsi said:


> They see people all day long, they see disorder and illness all long. it's the nature of their business. They don't see sane healthy people all day, that would be a waste of resources to do so.


In case like mine it should be obvious from the start that it's a waste of their time. If they take it more as their hobby, I'm fine with that just like I am now, but their judgments (negative ones) aren't really something I would want.




chad86tsi said:


> It's not to say the process is flawed, just to say it has limitations. You have to work with that if you want to gain benefit from it.


Limitation is pretty much the same thing as flaw. From what you say. my analogy could be something like that: My business plan is gambling, I know there are benefits, but there are limitations too and if I ignore those and put my effort to achieve the benefits it's fine.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> It's not something I can control, if feeling exists, then only ignorance of it can mask it. Also why I shouldn't have those?


As I explaind, don't judge someone whom is following a procedure/script. It's not wrong to do that, so I don't see what there is to judge. 




The red spirit said:


> Oh, why this part? You see there are ninjas who can't climb on fences, there are computer repair men who can't diagnose RAM failure, there are artists, who many dislike, there are many car repair shops that can't repair some issues. I hope you see pattern here. It's very human to not be a perfect at what you do. Hell some people who have university degrees are still dumb AF that's why seeing persons in their raw or direct form is much better.


If I come to a Dr with a dark unexplained spot in my skin, I don't want a bandaid to treat m y skin cancer. If I come with a bleeding cut, I don't want to be prescribed chemotherapy. Diagnosis leads to a treatment plan that is reasonably predicted to treat the condition effectively. It doesn't always work right, but they have to use some sort of process. I don't want a Dr. that just makes things up.





The red spirit said:


> In case like mine it should be obvious from the start that it's a waste of their time. If they take it more as their hobby, I'm fine with that just like I am now, but their judgments (negative ones) aren't really something I would want.


Constructive criticism is a valuable form of feedback. How do you grow if you are only told good things about yourself?



The red spirit said:


> Limitation is pretty much the same thing as flaw. From what you say. my analogy could be something like that: My business plan is gambling, I know there are benefits, but there are limitations too and if I ignore those and put my effort to achieve the benefits it's fine.


if a limitation is a flaw, then 100% of everything is flawed. I don't believe that is an accurate parallel to draw. I whouldn't go to a general practitioner to develop a treatment plan for cancer, I'd go to an oncologist. The general practitioner isn't flawed, just limited.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> As I explaind, don't judge someone whom is following a procedure/script. It's not wrong to do that, so I don't see what there is to judge.


I'm judging without judging, just some ninja skills.




chad86tsi said:


> If I come to a Dr with a dark unexplained spot in my skin, I don't want a bandaid to treat m y skin cancer. If I come with a bleeding cut, I don't want to be prescribed chemotherapy. Diagnosis leads to a treatment plan that is reasonably predicted to treat the condition effectively. It doesn't always work right, but they have to use some sort of process. I don't want a Dr. that just makes things up.


Treatment plans aren't always predicted reasonably. 




chad86tsi said:


> Constructive criticism is a valuable form of feedback. How do you grow if you are only told good things about yourself?


I said nothing bad about constructive criticism and you don't understand the situation I'm in. Reread some stuff please.




chad86tsi said:


> if a limitation is a flaw, then 100% of everything is flawed. I don't believe that is an accurate parallel to draw. I whouldn't go to a general practitioner to develop a treatment plan for cancer, I'd go to an oncologist. The general practitioner isn't flawed, just limited.


Depends on your expectations of things and how well thing was specialized.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I'm judging without judging, just some ninja skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Treatment plans aren't always predicted reasonably.


As an absolute, that is true. As a ratio, I find that quite a stretch. I've spent a great deal of time with quite a few psychiatrist and psychologist trying to help my disabled son. He has multiple diagnoses that can overlap, and has been regarded as quite complex and difficult to treat. Not once have I come away feeling their approach was unreasonable, or that it was predictably bad advice. Many therapies were ineffective, but the approach was reasonable all the same. We took the failure as valuable new data and tried something else. With repetition and data, we were able to develop a plan that is now working as well as could be hoped for. It took years.




The red spirit said:


> I said nothing bad about constructive criticism and you don't understand the situation I'm in. Reread some stuff please.


 I agree I don't understand. You haven't been real clear, and you didn't provide a cohesive topic or premise for me to read up on, and little for source material.





The red spirit said:


> Depends on your expectations of things and how well thing was specialized.


So it's its subjective? Try applying that to your apparent premise that all the psychs are idiots and can't figure you out. Perhaps they have a uniform correct perspective, and it is you that lies outside the norm. If a specialist is unable to provide you with what you want, you might be asking the wrong questions, or seeking the wrong specialist. From the initial post, it doesn't' seem you have any questions to seek help with anyway, and they end up making guesses on how to help you. With this disconnect you end up getting unsolicited advice.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> As an absolute, that is true. As a ratio, I find that quite a stretch. I've spent a great deal of time with quite a few psychiatrist and psychologist trying to help my disabled son. He has multiple diagnoses that can overlap, and has been regarded as quite complex and difficult to treat.


My case is totally different. I only have mild deafness. 




chad86tsi said:


> Not once have I come away feeling their approach was unreasonable, or that it was predictably bad advice. Many therapies were ineffective, but the approach was reasonable all the same. We took the failure as valuable new data and tried something else. With repetition and data, we were able to develop a plan that is now working as well as could be hoped for. It took years.


That's not their approach that is unreasonable, just that non medical people know more data than medical ones and medical people don't trust that and effectively ignores it. Meaning that they do ineffective steps. Naturally I'm checking doctors if they say truth or not. Then I know myself better than anyone else (sort of) and get doctor's diagnosis + data I can only get by coming there. So I check their diagnosis and see the data needed = poof sometimes I can know more than them. That's just something that many people can do. They do reasonable things, but sometimes some ignorance kicks in or they make some mistakes with interpretation. Most of the time I have no power, but I can know some things before them actually happening. Like in this case there should be no reason to suspect my mental health, but that's happening and it's only their fault, mostly made by some ignorance and not doing tests properly (on the doctor's side). I'm only a layer above all the data I gather, I personally can't treat my own problems myself, but I can see something bit more than any doctor when they talk with me and I later I do research. I can check if everything makes sense. 




chad86tsi said:


> I agree I don't understand. You haven't been real clear, and you didn't provide a cohesive topic or premise for me to read up on, and little for source material.


Source? Page two my reply to brightflashes (the long one), there I told the most. If you wonder what I really have wrong then I have simple sensorineural deafness.




chad86tsi said:


> So it's its subjective? Try applying that to your apparent premise that all the psychs are idiots and can't figure you out.


I never said that about all of them, just this one. This one can't approach me properly.




chad86tsi said:


> Perhaps they have a uniform correct perspective, and it is you that lies outside the norm.


How so?




chad86tsi said:


> If a specialist is unable to provide you with what you want, you might be asking the wrong questions, or seeking the wrong specialist. From the initial post, it doesn't' seem you have any questions to seek help with anyway, and they end up making guesses on how to help you. With this disconnect you end up getting unsolicited advice.


To me it seems like doctors themselves disconnected from me more than I wanted, yet I didn't put much effort.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

I have certainly experienced the situation you have described where you present a case/symptom, but they want to apply their standard thinking, rather than opening up to the myriad of possibilities. Taking shortcuts to an easy diagnosis rather than digging deep and keeping an open mind. 

I had a traumatic back injury that required some vertebrae to be fused with some large atypical titanium hardware. Hardware is almost always left in place after the fusion sets. I had to work an uphill battle to convince my Dr that the hardware needed to come out. It requires persistence and data,a nd a sol;id explanation of why my symptoms suggested it was medically necessary. I was right in the end, statistics said I had only a 50/50 chance of getting the pain relief I was after. So yes, Dr's can get stuck looking at numbers and apply accumulated experience to a non-typical case.

Your original post cited Dr's, as in plural. I was presumed it was a blanket statement.


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

Psychiatrists are trained as medical doctors, and then go through psychiatry training working on-the-ground in hospitals and clinics - with patients directly. They're basically hands-on problem solvers and prescription pill writers. They also come at problems with an overly biologically deterministic lens, due to their medical training. 

They're dumb as bricks compared to psychologists, who actually study the workings of the mind.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Flamme et Citron said:


> Psychiatrists are trained as medical doctors, and then go through psychiatry training working on-the-ground in hospitals and clinics - with patients directly. They're basically hands-on problem solvers and prescription pill writers. They also come at problems with an overly biologically deterministic lens, due to their medical training.
> 
> They're dumb as bricks compared to psychologists, who actually study the workings of the mind.


no need to be so salty


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Today I was at psychologist. She was very nice and we talked a lot. Communication was very easy and I was spilling information of myself freely. I felt like she will understand me better than psychiatrist himself, since I talked so much. Communication was effortless, i entered my social mode. That was really nice and probably what I wanted in the first place.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@brightflashes You seem to be interested

So I went to psychiatrist and now I remember why I hated him. He's full of shit and gave me prescription of medicine, but didn't fully explained why. I said that his conclusions are almost anecdote and that I don't want to use any medical stuff (due to my belief to never use shit that affects person). So what he prescribed to me? Amisulpride. Medicine for schizophrenia and as I read further it has loads of negative effects + there's no cure for it and this thing only partially cures around 20% of people. So that's called medicine, prescribe some experimental stuff, which potentially can do more harm than good for fake issues. Next visit will be on 03-16 with one parent to explain "importance of issue".


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@The red spirit

The medication you mention is not only used to treat schizophrenia, though. It's an atypical anti-psychotic which means it bonds to a different part of the neuron (D2 receptors, I believe) than the typical ones. From what I understand, and again, I'm not a psychiatrist or anywhere near one, it is also used to treat mood disorders where regulation of emotions is difficult. So, it can be used to treat many many things. Did he say you showed symptoms of schizophrenia? Or was it prescribed for a different reason?

I have an example from my own medication. I'm given a pill to take every night which treats geriatric depression (and, a long long time ago, was one of the only medications prescribed for depression in general). This pill tends to cause people to feel incredibly drowsy as a side effect. I take an extremely low dose (1/12th of the dosage for depression) to help me with my insomnia. I don't like hypnotics (ambien, lunesta, etc...), so it's a good compromise.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

brightflashes said:


> Did he say you showed symptoms of schizophrenia? Or was it prescribed for a different reason?


He didn't told me much to be honest. Mentioned negativity, dissatisfaction in life (this is so wrong), not caring about future and wanted to talk to parents, while not telling me much. I certainly don't know much about that drug, but it looks pretty dangerous and useless.

Edit: Also psychiatrist very likely made associations with no signals in brain "hearing" zone and lack of myelin (which is speculation). So schizophrenia is possible.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

My autistic son (asperger) takes a mood stabilizer, he's prone to dysregulation and severe mood swings. There is no cure for ASD, but some of the traits can be edited/modified with medication. It has helped level him out. Swings still occur, but less often and less severe. 

He has taken multiple meds "off-label", it's not an uncommon practice. If it works, why not?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> My autistic son (asperger) takes a mood stabilizer, he's prone to dysregulation and severe mood swings. There is no cure for ASD, but some of the traits can be edited/modified with medication. It has helped level him out. Swings still occur, but less often and less severe.
> 
> He has taken multiple meds "off-label", it's not an uncommon practice. If it works, why not?


Why take drugs, when you don't think you need them?


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Why take drugs, when you don't think you need them?


Because you aren't happy with where you find yourself, and seem unable to change that on your own.

If you don't want anything to change, nothing anyone does or makes you consume will help you. If you try to change things and are unsuccessful, time to look for different tools/methods/ideas.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> Because you aren't happy with where you find yourself, and seem unable to change that on your own.


I'm not happy with his conclusions, which are likely incorrect




chad86tsi said:


> If you don't want anything to change, nothing anyone does or makes you consume will help you. If you try to change things and are unsuccessful, time to look for different tools/methods/ideas.


What are you talking about?


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I'm not happy with his conclusions, which are likely incorrect


then get another opinion. If the other opinion is/was the same, it might be time to reconsider your own opinion.



The red spirit said:


> What are you talking about?


If you resist the idea of taking meds on some principle, you rule out a whole line of therapy, and potential benefit. 

If you look at the listed side effects of any drug, they all have awful things that 'can' happen. Doesn't mean they will.

If you resist the idea of taking meds based on a belief that the person prescribing them has a false belief, it would be better to parse that out (the "why?") than to just walk away. 

My son takes a drug designed for bi-polar, and it has a lot of ugly warnings on it. It is a great medication for him, and he never had a single negative side effect from it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> then get another opinion. If the other opinion is/was the same, it might be time to reconsider your own opinion.


I got my mom's, she disagrees and knows me well. Problem?

Also do you even know how they decided to come to those conclusions? They were like "choose the colorful card which you like the best, so you picked bright red one? Good boy, you are fucking insane". This was one of their test and they look at it seriously. It's as legit as broken arm to them. Also no one took time to understand me, so yeah it's their bias to prescribe drugs for BS. Pretty much everything they did is either sketchy or not deep enough or just false reasoning or their doing on whatever they feel like. In short they are full of shit.





chad86tsi said:


> If you resist the idea of taking meds on some principle, you rule out a whole line of therapy, and potential benefit.


What benefit you are talking about? If I think I'm okay, then how will treating from nothing will help



chad86tsi said:


> If you look at the listed side effects of any drug, they all have awful things that 'can' happen. Doesn't mean they will.


This is worse than average, afterall I don't even need it.




chad86tsi said:


> If you resist the idea of taking meds based on a belief that the person prescribing them has a false belief, it would be better to parse that out (the "why?") than to just walk away.


How exactly do you think this will happen? He called my disagreement opinion and clearly devalued it to only opinion. Do I cause problem someone? No. Do I think I have problems? No. Am I happy? Yes. So where's the problem, does it even exist? Very unlikely and that other incompetent doctor helped to put me into this even deeper shit. Also I have new audiogram and it's just as good as it always been, meanwhile in clinics they decided that I'm becoming more deaf. Polyclinics had no BS approach and actually tried to connect to me. In clinics there is always a wall between patient and doctor, which I think is bad.




chad86tsi said:


> My son takes a drug designed for bi-polar, and it has a lot of ugly warnings on it. It is a great medication for him, and he never had a single negative side effect from it.


But I'm not your son and if there's no need, medicine shouldn't be taken.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I got my mom's, she disagrees and knows me well. Problem?
> 
> Also do you even know how they decided to come to those conclusions? They were like "choose the colorful card which you like the best, so you picked bright red one? Good boy, you are fucking insane". This was one of their test and they look at it seriously. It's as legit as broken arm to them. Also no one took time to understand me, so yeah it's their bias to prescribe drugs for BS. Pretty much everything they did is either sketchy or not deep enough or just false reasoning or their doing on whatever they feel like. In short they are full of shit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you don't have a problem then, so why come here? Maybe it's time to run away (<sarcasm). 

If you don't want help, don't want meds, no one is reading you right, and they are all idiots and using BS theory and non-sense logic, then I guess your minds is made up and it's just a matter of figuring out how to resist.

^For what it's worth, I've had these kinds of conversations with my son perhaps 1000 times now, maybe more. Intransigence, confusion with others reasoning, perspective errors, data refusal, and mis-judging motives is a common theme. Yah, I don't see any parallels here.

I'm only here to help BTW. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


P.S. For what it's worth, the pick a color thing isn't about the color, it's about how you pick. There is no right answer, but there are patterns in the process of choosing.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Found some info on what tests are used for:
Lüscher Color Psychology Test
https://brightside.me/wonder-quizze...-test-will-determine-your-personality-267460/


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> Sounds like you don't have a problem then, so why come here? Maybe it's time to run away (<sarcasm).


Because other doctor (neurologist) told me to come here.




chad86tsi said:


> If you don't want help, don't want meds, no one is reading you right, and they are all idiots and using BS theory and non-sense logic, then I guess your minds is made up and it's just a matter of figuring out how to resist.
> 
> ^For what it's worth, I've had these kinds of conversations with my son perhaps 1000 times now, maybe more. Intransigence, confusion with others reasoning, perspective errors, data refusal, and mis-judging motives is a common theme. Yah, I don't see any parallels here.


But I saw that myself, they blow things out of proportion and after they do that they look like psychos more than real psychos do. That's insane. Also I was observing patients in corridor, none of them looked mentally wrong to me. From this experience I became really dissatisfied in psychology combined with medicine in general. It was disgusting. They make normal people into ill people, they are bad doctors. 




chad86tsi said:


> I'm only here to help BTW. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


I really gonna need it soon. There will be massive deBSing in clinics. It seems like I have to watch out for doctors more than they watch out for real illnesses. In other words patient has to be smarter than them to not get into deep pit of badness. If you aren't then you are hunted down by them and their childish beliefs.




chad86tsi said:


> P.S. For what it's worth, the pick a color thing isn't about the color, it's about how you pick. There is no right answer, but there are patterns in the process of choosing.


Maybe, but I choose what's beautiful and turns out I'm emotionally unstable, prone to anger. Read yourself here:
Lüscher Color Psychology Test

They are doing a real deal from their advanced astrology.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Maybe, but I choose what's beautiful and turns out I'm emotionally unstable, prone to anger. Read yourself here:
> Lüscher Color Psychology Test
> 
> They are doing a real deal from their advanced astrology.


That's interesting, thanks for sharing. I have seen multiple tests given where a question is asked with no right or wrong answer, the way a person handles it can be very telling. 

My favorite color is blue, but used to be green. I'm partial to both. My son loves dark purple, but will probably pick violet from those choices since his color isn't on the list. My wife would also pick violet. Her and my son are almost polar opposites, they only have 1 trait in common (competitiveness).

Curious what country you are in? In the US, I would expect your diagnostic appointments might look differently.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Other tests were:
1) Long quiz with agree or disagree (if I would retake it now, then lots of answers wouldn't be same, as bad as MBTI tests online, maybe even worse). Around 60-70. Mostly about mental 'wrongs', health issues (sight, pains to name a few), not very acceptable likes (drinking, 420, smoking).
2) Short quiz with 4 selectable answers for each questions. Around 20 questions. Mostly about mental 'wrongs'.
3) Verbal test, psychologist says two words and I had to say how they are related and how they are unrelated. Must be mentioned that I sometimes got fed up with its simplicity and answered originally.
4) Flashcard test. 4 objects are shown. 3 are somehow related, patient has to say which are related and how.
5) Drawing test #2. Patient has to draw said words (mostly emotions and some random stuff). I remember justice, tasty supper, hard work, excitement and lots others. Overall 10 or slightly more drawing had to be drawn.

Can't find names for them, at least currently.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> That's interesting, thanks for sharing. I have seen multiple tests given where a question is asked with no right or wrong answer, the way a person handles it can be very telling.


Can be as telling as misleading in some cases




chad86tsi said:


> My favorite color is blue, but used to be green.


If there was bright green it would be my pick. Bright red was the only bright color besides bright yellow. Blue and green were very dark and a bit faded, totally not the pleasurable shades of them.



chad86tsi said:


> I'm partial to both. My son loves dark purple, but will probably pick violet from those choices since his color isn't on the list.


That shade wasn't very attractive to me. On website colors seem to be more saturated than on the physical cards. BTW I got high end monitor, so see things as they should look like. Maybe that wasn't the best printing. Again something left for speculating




chad86tsi said:


> My wife would also pick violet. Her and my son are almost polar opposites, they only have 1 trait in common (competitiveness).


That seems red. 

*smells some fellow red spirits*




chad86tsi said:


> Curious what country you are in? In the US, I would expect your diagnostic appointments might look differently.


Lithuania, where health care is for free (or rather anti-humanic survival games)



BTW you can read about prescribed medicine here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amisulpride

As you can see adverse effects are very common. 10% or 1 in 10 will have them. I certainly don't want enlarged breasts as man, while vomiting, having blurry vision and hyperactively being anxious. This is probably the most dangerous medicine I was ever prescribed to use. 

Also here's a list with premature schizophrenic behaviour traits and if I have them:
*Hearing or seeing something that isn’t there* I only have mild tinnitus
*A constant feeling of being watched* never ever, except after reading scary stuff like creepypastas
*Peculiar or nonsensical way of speaking or writing* I don't think so
*Strange body positioning* sometimes, but mostly due to skeletal problems (skoliosis)
*Feeling indifferent to very important situations* definitely no
*Deterioration of academic or work performance* yes, but that's meaningless
*A change in personal hygiene and appearance* I have been growing my hair for many months, that's nothing strange imo
*A change in personality* not really
*Increasing withdrawal from social situations* meh, no, rather decrease
*Irrational, angry or fearful response to loved ones* no
*Inability to sleep or concentrate* no
*Inappropriate or bizarre behavior* very unlikely
*Extreme preoccupation with religion or the occult* definitely no, that's totally not me

Link from where list was taken:
Schizophrenia - Types of Schizophrenia - Symptoms


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

One more test explained. One question test was very similar to this:
Defense Mechanisms: Test Your Unconscious Coping Techniques | Psychologia

I did it online and I got 10 points in everything except intellectualization and repression. In repression I got 30 and in intellectualization I got 50.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@brightflashes

Can you tell me any other possible mental disorders, besides schizophrenia, when Amisulpride is being used? 

I read a lot about it and primary it is always used to threat schizophrenia, then rarely mood disorders. I read about dopamine receptor d2 a lot and still barely anything. Dysthymia is also one of those, but schizophrenia is an absolute leader. I read about what that drug does and what dopamine receptors do, still pretty much at the same level. To think about it he mentioned negativity and I know that I certainly don't experience psychosis. I thought more and still I don't think I experience something like that. People who have it explain it often in extreme cases, that really feels insane both to the reader and to the person having those. It's not something subtle, but something that would be really visible if person had those.

Also I would include bipolar disorder in this shot list as it is treated by atypical antipsychotic drugs, but I'm sure if Amisulpride is actually used for that. Anyway the more I read about all that stuff, the more I think that they are actually pretty awesome to have and that medicine is trying to make those superpowers weaker to make your life just like everyone else's. Not gonna lie, but it would be cool to have one of those, but brains say that I don't have any of them. What I truly know is that I can't wait to see all those papers and that psychiatrist somehow associated bad BAER test results with this mental "wrong" of me. Also lots of things to him were way too clear than they should had been. He certainly relied more onto way too rigid system and his interpretations. You can find in this thread some of tests I have done in psychologist cabinet, they may give you an idea of what they tried to find out. To me it seems like they tried to see my unconscious mind, defense mechanisms and mood. All this stuff about unconscious to me seems like what many in typology communities call Si or Ni and it turns out that they are mental illnesses lol. Honestly, we may be trying much harder to find out something about types than those psy sciences. Yet I think I may be trying too hard in my investigations and I'm pretty sure that 95% percent of patients don't ever think as much about diagnoses as me and I often be like that, when doctors find out something about. You know all their insights are like keys to big treasures, the magical word to the hidden knowledge about yourself and I seem to be very persistent explorer. Even their false diagnoses lead to great things, to so much research as there was something in the first place to trigger their such reasoning. I think I think too much, maybe it's related to the intelligence topics we were talking about a bit.


----------



## sherlock8311 (Feb 16, 2018)

The red spirit said:


> So I have random case of doctors don't know what to do due to their own testing incompetence. Anyway it turned out into visit to psychiatrist or rather opportunity to go to one. I know I'm fine and not mentally wrong (I can't find any better word for all their BS, this one sounds peaceful). Neither my parents think I'm somehow mentally not ok. I know how situation is all stupid and absurd in some sense, but I sort of want to go to one. Not because I need that, but because I understand that as possibly being fun thing to do. I sorta want to observe their work and observe the situation, especially after the last psychologist I had. We loved to talk about random stuff and sorta had many similar interests. So I thought it can be fun to go to one this time too. I know I can reject their stupid conclusions if I want (sort of), so I have some sense of safety and plan B. My mom really didn't want me to go there, because if he finds out something it will be stain in medical record and I may not get hired in the future. Risky business here and strange fun I'm having. I still went at least to cancel that shit, but there was no option. No one asked me that much, neither my parent. Neither I signed something they gave me. I was interested into observing my new doctor and he turned out into being well how I could better say... dumb, shallow. Totally not the best things I could say about human. That man questioned me and once said to me about my sleeping habits and lack of future goals "do you think it's normal?". I could totally see that he wants to diagnose me with some BS I don't have. I'm also shy and didn't want to answer questions about interests, but he was so dense and bold. He doesn't see well the human he is questioning. I feel like I had bad luck and person who I have is at the very least not really investigating me much. I know that I possibly fucked up, but I want to ask one thing. Do they really judge people fast and don't investigate them further?
> 
> I don't want to end up like the guy in Broadmoore in this video:
> 
> ...


If your not gonna answer the question then your wasting your time and theirs. Let someone else get therapy who actually takes it seriously.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

sherlock8311 said:


> If your


grammer skillz, yo ese u gotta fix diz shite




sherlock8311 said:


> If you're not gonna answer the question then your wasting your time and theirs.


No shit Sherlock, but what is the question?




sherlock8311 said:


> Let someone else get therapy who actually takes it seriously.


...

maybe read other stuff before posting, sometimes it helps


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Update for this drama:
So finally I met psychiatrist again. As expected I came with mom for this visit. We talked a bit, then they talked a lot and many things became clear. One thing is that he never spoke clearly and always went to different topics. My mom had to re-ask same question many times to get the answer. Some things were explained as "it's very complex thing and can't be answered very concretely" or "I don't want to talk here about that, because it's very complex stuff and I may be not understood", yeah right. Finally he revealed his suspected diagnosis, it was schizoid personality disorder, yet such information was received after only third time asking. When my mom talked to him about me he saw how his conclusions are away from reality and how his stuff fallen apart. Obviously he is used to always being right and would have treated me from stuff I don't have, but after explanation finally decided to not do anything further and kind of release me from everything. Yay for the freedom! Too bad if not my mom he said that he had plans to send me to other specialist and called this case as "first time I see something like that", too bad he almost stating it as madness. To be honest to me he looked a bit like psychopath (but that's normal for him). His promise of letting me see psychologist's test result also was broken and became a lie. I likely will never get to see them, only version, where psychiatrist's results are further concluded by neurologist, so yeah, a very lossy information, but if there's an opportunity I will try to look at those and maybe a picture to analyze that at home further. So every possibility of mutual understanding, communication or feedback was very minimal or artificially made to be very minimal. In polyclinics I was surprised how it was extremely different, just to put that into some perspective. Yet again dissatisfaction to this big heath care organization, really looks like they do some shady shit and want to avoid getting into problems. That looks like organization of mafia which isn't seen as such in legal ways. Whole thing just showed me how rotten this stuff is.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I got some data. Finally found some information about myself and what they did.

*First note*

Anamnesis: Arrived due to due to neurologist's request. Complaints: denies. From anamnesis (arrived with dad): early psychomotor development is timely. In childhood states that didn't have difficulties, started to go to school on time, studied alright, average always was higher than 8. Randomly participated in after school activities, went to swimming. Never been to psychiatrists, but went to psychologist at school for 2 years. Is studying in 12th class at gymnasium (high school in Lithuania). In school doing well, but it's not interesting "time at school isn't beneficial". After school doesn't participate in any activities, because it becomes boring fast. Majority of time spends using computer, reads. Goes to sleep late, at around 3AM. Appetite is good. Father tells that in the last year grades decreased dramatically, barely has 5 average, reads lots of psychological literature "Jung and likewise". With friends connections broke down, almost doesn't socialize.

Inspection results: Conscious, orientated in itself, in time, in location. Patient looks a bit infantile, talks reluctantly, to vast majority of questions doesn't answer, gets out, becomes silent, doesn't want to answer "I don't want, I don't want to talk about it here and now", especially doesn't tell anything about what he does at night with computer, where browses, what reads. Mood is euthymic, emotions in episodes are unconscious, laughs not on topic of conversation, hard to understand why. Denies suicidal thoughts and attempts. Thinking has slower tempo, hard to judge consistency, because talks and answers in 2-3 words. Active pathology not found. Possible to suspect developing will disorder, autism (doesn't have any interests, besides computer, losing connections with friends). Formal criticism to state of mind.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*Second note*

Anamnesis: Arrived after psychological evaluation. Complaints: denies. From anamnesis (accompanied with father...

exactly same text, but there was something added, so I will continue with new text from here...

Evaluation data: Thinking has slower tempo. General generalization level - moderate. While doing tests, thinking base unevenness are monitored, non-typical, special, and sometimes non-fundamental reasoning were spotted. Even if patient mostly bases on essential object attributes, most of the time chooses generalized conception, some proverbs explains abstractly, even then there are concrete, situational and random answers (egz., heart-bee "emits sound", shoes-pencil "person with shoes can carry pencils, mark on pole"). Couple proverbs explained concretely (egz., "forge iron, while it's hot" - "because it hardens"). Exploratory chose associations to all pictogram meanings, explained them a bit not standardly, imagination image capacity is unstable. His non-direct memorization productivity is sufficient, because after some time reproduced 12 from 14 notions. While given adequate (conscious, means more concrete) pictograms , there are sometimes individual multiplicity signs, some pictures (mental) are personal, abstract, their explanation is better understood to patient himself (egz., for word happiness he drew something similar to sun, but explains that "this is a special thing that glows, shines, it can be human or thing").
Personality traits. Patient poorly verbally reveals himself, defensive and oriented to deny possible psychiatric or psychological symptoms. According to contact and projectional data, possible immaturity, contradictory reasoning, general decrease in working capacity, difficulties to focus, especially to activities that that don't look interesting, passivity, social isolation, lower interest in external world and finding more satisfaction in fantasies. On top of that, possible desire to avoid efforts, some activity completion, shows lack of future plans. In personality trait profile efforts to deny possible difficulties are reflected, to offer socially acceptable answers. Only a bit elevated hysteria, depression and paranoia scales. Such combination may show elevated sensitivity with distrust to surrounding people, passivity, lack of autonomy. Mentioned somatic complaints. In interpersonal relationships may lack maturity, may feel uncomfortable, may experience passive opposition. In emotional sphere patient subjectively denies any traits of depression (BD=1) or anxiety (DB=0) traits. Anyway, in projection heightened internal tension, anxiety level, bewilderment and loss (in terms of speaking of confusion) is reflected. Also need of security is being observed.

Diagnosis is F60.1 Schizotypal type personality disorder (not found in DSM-V, but in TLK-10, Lithuania's DSM-V for all illnesses known and there is another entry called F21 Schizotypal disorder. I actually confused it with schizoidism, which isn't the same thing, yet sounds very similar.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

How TLK explains those codes:

F21 - Schizotypal disorder

Disorder to which is characteristic eccentric behaviour and thinking and affect anomalies, reminding disorders which are constituted when there's schizophrenia, even if in no disorder phase clear and characteristic anomalies aren't spotted. Symtoms of disorder: narrowed or unconscious affect, anhedonia, weird or eccentric behaviour, tendency to social withdrawal, paranoid or weird ideas, not reaching delusional level, obsessive thoughts, thinking and comprehension difficulties, short term sometimes disappearing half psychosis episodes with clear illusions, hearing or other hallucinations and other similar to delusions ideas, rising without existential provocation. There are no clear visible start or development, progress is usually similar to personality disorder. Latent schizophrenical reaction
Schizophrenia:
on the limit
latent
prepsychozical
prodromic
pseudoneurotic
pseudopsichopatic
Schizotypal personality disorder, except:
Aspergers syndrome (F84.5)
Schizoidic type personality disorder (F60.1)

F60.1 - Schizoidic type personality disorder

It's personality disorder, to which is specific emotional, social, and other contact avoidance, providing priority to fantasy, activities, requiring solitude and introspection. Characteristic limited ability to express feelings and feel satisfaction.

Except:
Asperger's syndrome (F84.5)
Delusional disorders (F22.0)
Schizoid disorder in childhood (F84.5)
Schizophrenia (F20)
Schizotypal disorder (F21)

I'm confused myself as they are contradictory, but if we look at the date they were written, then it seems like first was made one conclusion and later it was fixed into another:
F60.1 at 2018-02-09
F21 at 2018-02-23
So final conclusion is schizotypal personality disorder, I think. Anyway that psychiatrist wanted to send me to other, more experienced psychiatrist to examine me further, but due to interruption of my mom to cancel all that, thing like that never happened. Now it looks interesting as to what that could lead. Still I stepped into some deep shit, so lots of things will have to be explained to many other doctors.

@brightflashes finally some information (actually it's now rather old stuff as I sort of wanted to write about it here two weeks ago, but I forgot due to laziness), but it's confusing.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I thought that TLK is Lithuania specific thing, turns out it is just translated acronym for ICD, sorry for some misleading information.


----------

